
Ask HN: Casual hacking in bay area? - yagyu
I just arrived in the bay area as a postdoc (not CS) at Stanford. In spare time I enjoy dabbling with web apps and random side projects.<p>Where can I go to meet others and have company while hacking? Could be very casual like sitting in a cafe hacking for a while, or more organized like a user group meeting with talks. Are there any meetup lists&#x2F;groups?
======
CalChris
In Oakland, that's on the other side of the Bay, there's _sudoroom_ and _Ace
Monster Toys_ :

[https://sudoroom.org/](https://sudoroom.org/)

[https://www.acemonstertoys.org/](https://www.acemonstertoys.org/)

~~~
fuqted
I've been to the sudo room but I haven't heard of AMT. Thanks.

------
ely-s
There's a meetup for your favorite JS library here, but I haven't found a
group that I deeply enjoy going to yet. The challenge has been finding the
right proportions of casualness, skill, and drive to actually build something
in a group.

I'm not far from Stanford, so I would also be interested in a good answer to
this.

------
fern12
[http://www.hackerdojo.com/](http://www.hackerdojo.com/)

